# Amazing Wood pile pic



## webbie (Oct 25, 2007)

Someone emailed this one to me....definitely unique.


----------



## DavidV (Oct 25, 2007)

very very cool.  I think you just gave me the motivation I've been looking for to get more wood even though I don't really need it.


----------



## jpl1nh (Oct 27, 2007)

Boy I wish my trees did that when they fell down. :long:


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 29, 2007)

That sure looks cool, but I'd hate  to pull it apart to burn.


----------



## titan (Oct 29, 2007)

Sure, it looks nice,but I'll never make a wood pile that requires the use of a ladder.


----------



## Todd (Oct 29, 2007)

Someone has too much time on their hands. Very cool!


----------



## Webwidow (Oct 29, 2007)

That is one of the prettiest wood piles I have ever seen. If it was in my back yard, no one would be allowed to touch a stick of it. Where is it located?


----------



## n1st (Oct 31, 2007)

You have to put it in the picture gallery!


----------

